# Strange VPN problem



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

We have a customer with Windows 2003 Server standard with RRAS setup for VPN. From my home computer it connects and works just fine. From the customers home computer it gives an error of 628. From our sever it gives an error of 628. We use our server to connect to at least 15 different VPN's for our other customers so this just isn't making any sense to me. Using the built in Windows VPN client.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Get the customer to run IPCONFIG /ALL, does their IP address or subnet differ from the IP address given by RRAS? For VPN to work, the local and VPN IP addresses must be on different subnets.

Also, make sure the customer isn't running other network facilities like ICS or has it blocked by a local firewall.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I'm connected to it now, logged into the server with the local IP over the VPN and the subnets are the same.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

<bump>

Updated the network driver on the server and replaced the router, still same problem. It works from my house but everywhere else it gets a 628 error.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

What type of VPN? PPTP or IPSec?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Pptp


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I assume that VPN Passthrough has been properly configured on the router (i.e., GRE 47 is properly forwarded) and that port 1723 has been properly forwarded.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The passthrough is configured enabled (you can't forward gre as it is a protocol, not a port) and 1723 has been forwarded. Like I said, it works from my home machine, it doesn't work from our office, however we have no less than 10 PPTP VPN's we connect to from our office to our various customers. And of course, it doesn't work at the customers house.


----------

